
Genetically modified apple reaches US stores - lainon
https://www.nature.com/news/genetically-modified-apple-reaches-us-stores-but-will-consumers-bite-1.22969
======
nerdponx
If nothing else, I hope this leads to less produce waste in grocery stores.

